
Shareholders of Alphabet squash plan to disclose its gender pay data - Mz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/06/07/shareholders-of-googles-parent-company-squash-plan-to-disclose-its-gender-pay-data/?utm_term=.7d020ea1a61c
======
ksherlock
I have to wonder ... has a company _ever_ recommended voting in favor of a
shareholder proposal? Most of the time, if they think it's a good idea, they
could just go ahead and do it so maybe it's not a totally fair question.

